# ISO Information (i wanna go fast)



## AmishLou (Dec 2, 2020)

Hello, I am new to the forum. I have a 2012 Cruze LT with the 1.4L. I’ve had the car for some time, and was thinking about trading it in for something with more ‘get’ but thought why not try and make my car fit my needs. What is the best site to order performance parts off of for my car, and what parts do i need to buy to have the max performance possible. Thank you!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

There are several sites: BNR, ZZPERFORMANCE, and several others on here.

The best performance is going to be to buy something with a bigger engine. If you want MAXIMUM power out of an 8 year old 1.4L, you'll pretty my need to rebuild it AND do suspension mods (so the extra power can be utilized on the ground)

0. Tune
1. Bigger turbo
2. Valve Springs
3. Cams
4. Bigger injectors
5. E85/Meth Injection
6. Forged Pistons
7. Bigger Intercooler
8. Intake
9. Full exhaust
10. Ect, Ect, Ect.....


----------

